# How do you post pics?



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi there, I am a new member and a techno klutz! How does one post a pic here. I've finally figured out how to upload pics on photobucket but don't know what to do next. Could someone give me a step by step ? Please don't leave anything out because I'm very bad at this computer stuff!
Thanks a bunch!

Wing aka fishbait


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Wing, if you want to post the photobucket pic, just open up the pic in photobucket and on the bottom left, you will see a box that says "share this image". The fourth item "IMG Code" is what you want. Copy that with your mouse.

Then go to your BCA reply window, and the 6th icon from the right on the second row (If you put your mouse over it without clicking you'll see a caption that says "insert image"), click that icon and in the pop up window, just insert the code you copied from photobucket (overwrite the "http" in the popup) and then click ok and you're done.

Try it out in this thread and we can see how you're doing.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

There is also a button below where you type your thead, it's called Manage attachments, you can upload to the site that way, the only drawback is your picture is smaller then when using photobucket


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wing,

If you come by my place sometime I can show you how to do it because I believe you said before that you use a Mac (like me) & the Macs seem to be a little finicky with posting photos on here sometimes.

Pam


----------

